# Am I able to do hapkido?



## Maint (Dec 30, 2015)

Im sorry that this kind of ties into previous "old man" type posts but I'm wondering if I'm able to start hapkido due to my existing medical conditions. I just turned 42, I'm 6'8"...275 lbs...I have had type 2 diabetes for about 1 1/2 years since my diagnosis. From mid 2011-2013 I trained in Chuck Norris style karate and did fairly well. I haven't done any training since then. My other problems are I'm kind of stiff, out of shape cardio and body wise and I have carpal tunnel, stiff shoulders and sometimes my knees bother me. The worst problem I have besides these is my right foot/ankle is kinda twisted which is a natural thing. I just wore a shock Doctor brace when I did CKD. All that being said, the instructor I wish to take hapkido under is not the drill Sgt. type and I've been told he is very easy going although he does know his stuff. He is directly trained under Park Song Il from Panama and GM Song was trained under Ji Han  Jae. My main goals are getting in shape, getting some muscle back and lose some weight to get off my bp and t2 pills. My dr has repeatedly asked me to do something. I do moderate amounts of walking in my job but I want to start training again. What do you guys think? Should I go try it of just sign up for his tai chi classes (no offense intended)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 30, 2015)

Do it. I'm same boat as you. You can always stop if it's a problem.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 30, 2015)

My husband has type 2 diabetes and has been told that the more exercise he can do the better as it mitigates the diabetes and often they will lower your meds, in younger people ( which you are!) often you can come off the meds.
Go for it as Bill says!


----------



## Maint (Dec 30, 2015)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Do it. I'm same boat as you. You can always stop if it's a problem.


Bill, what problems do you have health wise? Do you have problems doing hapkido? How long have you been a student?


----------



## Maint (Dec 30, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> My husband has type 2 diabetes and has been told that the more exercise he can do the better as it mitigates the diabetes and often they will lower your meds, in younger people ( which you are!) often you can come off the meds.
> Go for it as Bill says!


Tez, does your husband do hapkido? Does he run into any problems? I'm not so concerned about my diabetes causing me problems...mostly my physical body lol


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 30, 2015)

Maint said:


> Bill, what problems do you have health wise? Do you have problems doing hapkido? How long have you been a student?



I'm 54, have type 2 diabetes. Started training in Isshin-Ryu at age 46, I am 5 10 and was nearly 300 lbs. Knees bad, bursitis in left shoulder, low flexibility and general stiffness.

I've lost a lot of weight but still heavy. Still on meds. My cholesterol is borderline high as is my blood pressure, no meds for those.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 30, 2015)

Maint said:


> Tez, does your husband do hapkido? Does he run into any problems? I'm not so concerned about my diabetes causing me problems...mostly my physical body lol



No I'm afraid he doesn't, he had a heart attack earlier this year so his exercise has to be moderate, he's 64 and had always been active, never over weight and his blood pressure had always been normal even his cholesterol wasn't high, the doctors thought his problems are hereditary or just plain bad luck!
I want him to take up Tai Chi though which hopefully he will.


----------



## Maint (Dec 30, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> No I'm afraid he doesn't, he had a heart attack earlier this year so his exercise has to be moderate, he's 64 and had always been active, never over weight and his blood pressure had always been normal even his cholesterol wasn't high, the doctors thought his problems are hereditary or just plain bad luck!
> I want him to take up Tai Chi though which hopefully he will.


I'm glad he's okay. That's actually something else the same hapkido school offers...3 days a week it's hapkido. The other two they teach armed and unarmed yang style and basic sun style tai chi....as well as bagua and hsing yi. I really don't know that much about tai chi so I made a post over in the Chinese martial arts forum. It's always been portrayed as an "old persons" art, but I've read a couple of books saying that it's actually pretty effective if you practice it seriously. Like I said though my knowledge is limited.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 30, 2015)

My recommendation is to stop talking and start doing. Inner, outer, whatever. Get off your ***.

Most won't, unfortunately, and those that start will quit. Don't think of it as something you do until you feel better. It's something you do, period. Best of luck!


----------



## Maint (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the kick in the keister Bill! Seriously though, I've put this off since October and now with the new year...I miss training. The only reason I quit Chuck Norris style was it became too much of a McDojo environment. Buy this or join that ...etc. Then I tried to learn guitar which I have no rhythm. Lol. I'm missing the training though and with the health issues I've developed, I need it now more than ever.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 30, 2015)

Less talk, more do. Show us your first new bruises and we'll applaud you.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 1, 2016)

I started Hapkido when I was about 44 or so.  I was in reasonably good shape, but pushed myself a lot.  I had the good fortune to have a good young instructor but misfortunately, he had a stretch that would make any woman jealous.  I never got close to his stretch but I never stopped trying.  It caused me a lot of pain.  I don't recommend doing that.  You will get a lot of cardio.  You may have to adjust some techniques due to the physical problems you mentioned.  That should not only be allowed, but encouraged.  I have had type 2 diabetes since 1991.  I taught a Hapkido club after that; a non-problem.  Carpal tunnel? I don't know if it will help or aggravate that.  Have you talked with a doctor about that?  I do think you should talk with your instructor as well.  I would be surprised if he doesn't encourage you try it.

I would encourage you to closely follow what you are taught and ask as many questions as you feel you need. 

All the above to say only you are your obstacle.  Do it.

Let us know how you do.


----------



## Buka (Jan 1, 2016)

Maint, go for it, you're probably going to enjoy it. And it gets better, and easier, as the weeks turn into months. Honest, bro, give it a shot.


----------

